# Mapper gone - now what? (Fixed)

## nanoczar

I have had a RAID0 system setup using the device-mapper configuration and recently updated to find that it needed to be uninstalled for LVM2. I have read that LVM2 has it built in, so I figured things would be fine.

I now find that when I boot my system that there are no device in /dev/mapper except "control" and my system hangs during boot because it says my drive are corrupt. I booted off a cd, modified my fstab setting the <opts> and <dump/pass> values to 0 0 for /boot and / and now I can boot but swap will not mount! What's even more strange is that I can "df" and see that my /dev/mapper/isw_bceedbbde_fractal3 is mounted but it also does not exist, only "control."

Can anyone tell me what's going on? I've been all over the forums and can't find anyone with this problem...

Am I needing to redo my RAID0 system using some new LVM configuration? Can I maintain the filesystems on the drives if I do this? Arg!

Thanks,

----------

## frostschutz

do they appear when you /etc/init.d/lvm2 start?

then rc-update add lvm2 boot

----------

## nanoczar

Yes they do! What in the world!!!!

On a more calm note, I love Gentoo.  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot frostschutz. You are made of awesome!

-nanoczar

----------

## Paczesiowa

but why do we (crypt+dm users) have to run lvm service when we don't use lvm? it slows down boot sequence and introduces unnecessary dependencies, not exactly gentoo way...

----------

## DONAHUE

punishment for using winraid?? but still not the gentoo way...

----------

## Mousee

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> punishment for using winraid?? but still not the gentoo way...

 

Actually it is the Gentoo way - considering it's an upstream issue and not a Gentoo-specifically-created-one  :Razz: 

Complain to the RedHat guys if you'd like to see it changed, though I don't believe there's that much additional overhead (if you can really even call it that) due to this merge.

Device-Mapper Home Page

LVM2 Home Page

----------

## Mike Hunt

Similar issue, can't boot raid. Kernel panic unknown block(2,0)

With and without lvm in sysinit and device-mapper in boot

Can only boot 32bit, no 64 bit, no raid, no lvm.

Bewildering isn't it?

Cheers,

MH

----------

## frostschutz

so it can't find your root partition, that's a different matter entirely, not related to any init scripts that run only much later...

you want to be looking into your kernel config / initramfs then...

----------

## DONAHUE

got me yesterday, booted using /dev/sda2 (one of raid 1 set), restarted lvm, no luck, re-emerged lvm, no luck, rebuilt using genkernel --lvm --dmraid --oldconfig --menuconfig all, no luck, found lvm in default runlevel moved it to boot, voila success, somewhere in all this I got told not to use lvm2 that lvm was the new official name

~amd64 and kernel upgrade to gentoo-sources-2.6.34 was involved.

----------

